# Blk/White cow horn



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

5" Blk/White cow horn howler w/Thunderdog board,$35 shipped


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Now thats a nice looking caller, just wondering how hard is it to get the paw print in the caller ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking call ultramag, I like the two tone.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am game PM sent.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OH yea that 7 packs smokes 2 1/2 days worth. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You got a nice lookin one there Bigd.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

Smokes are over nine bucks a pack here....just sayin'.


----------



## Black_Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

14 bucks a pack in NYC

Nice horn howler Mag!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I like the math with those numbers. I might be able to justify another rifle before the end of the year. Thanks BW & Ultra. This may allow me to get one of those calls as well Ultra LOL


----------

